# Advice for a 63 year old beginner



## RacecityUSA (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello all:  I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai and BJJ.  There is a good place right here in my town.  TBH I'm a little fearful to start,  I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.  I went to the school to check it out and will most likely be the oldest guy there.  A few of the Muay Thai people there are not in as good of shape as I am so I think I can probably keep up somewhat while I build conditioning and endurance.  Not sure about the BJJ folks.  Am I crazy to start at such an advanced age and do y'all have any advice for me?  Thx


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 8, 2022)

You are not crazy.  Listen to your body, respect your limits, and as long as you are enjoying it and find it interesting, keep doing it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 8, 2022)

I'll suggest that at your age, fighting may not be your thing. You may still be able to develop/polish/enhance your MA skill, but you have already lost that window for testing (in the ring, or on the mat).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 8, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'll suggest that at your age, fighting may not be your thing. You may still be able to develop/polish/enhance your MA skill, but you have already lost that window for testing (in the ring, or on the mat).


Depending on the style, this isn't necessarily true. BJJ has some senior divisions, I believe karate does as well, and my old fencing coach was still competing at ~70. @RacecityUSA you can absolutely start now and still learn plenty. Like flying crane said just make sure you understand when to rest. For Muay Thai, stick to light sparring, and with BJJ tap early, tap often. You can still learn the skills.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 8, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hello all:  I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai and BJJ.  There is a good place right here in my town.  TBH I'm a little fearful to start,  I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.  I went to the school to check it out and will most likely be the oldest guy there.  A few of the Muay Thai people there are not in as good of shape as I am so I think I can probably keep up somewhat while I build conditioning and endurance.  Not sure about the BJJ folks.  Am I crazy to start at such an advanced age and do y'all have any advice for me?  Thx


Has long as your heart and other organs are healthy then enjoy the training.  Enjoy learning something  new.


RacecityUSA said:


> I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.


None of this matters when you first start Martial Arts.  No matter how fit you think you are, martial arts will introduce you to a new type of fitness.  You are correct that the training will help with it.    When people tell me that they are out of shape, I always remind them that's what the training is for.   Just have fun with the experience


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 8, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> my old fencing coach was still competing at ~70.


The OP is thinking about MT and BJJ. The

- MT roundhouse kick on the head,
- BJJ shoulder throw,

can be risky for 63 years old.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 8, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The OP is thinking about MT and BJJ. The
> 
> - MT roundhouse kick on the head,
> - BJJ shoulder throw,
> ...


MT I can't say anything about, beyond that I knew people at 60+ who trained it. But BJJ you can definitely compete in it. You just have to know what stuff your body can/can't do. So if you can't do a shoulder throw, you have to figure out other options.


----------



## Damien (Mar 8, 2022)

I say go for it! It's never too late to start learning. Martial arts are great fun and good for improving mobility and fitness.

Just go at your pace, listen to your body and start cautiously. You'll soon learn what you can and can't do. If you've got any injuries, long term aggravations etc. let your coach know right up front. A good coach will listen and adapt for you.

Sure you probably don't want to be doing a lot of very powerful kicks on hard heavy bags (bones get increasingly weak from your mid 30's onwards), or sparring hard, but if you're sensible and you have training partners that will look out for you, you should be OK.

I would say you should probably get a check up from your doctor first though. Same goes for pretty much anyone starting a new exercise regime that is going to put stresses on their body they are not used to.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi and welcome to MT your not old for Muay  Thai and BJj just keep Excercising and you will do good


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2022)

I've wrapped black belts around more than one person older than you. I think the oldest was 76 at the time.
A friend who runs a dive shop in Cancun certified a guy at 78, He had to teach him how to swim first.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 9, 2022)

I've also promoted people in their 70's, generally they could do all the things the other students could do.  Just remember that if the person training you doesn't know your physical state he might ask you to do more than you can do.  Communication is key.  Also it's okay to move at your own pace, flexibility takes time.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 9, 2022)

nothing wrong with training as you age but there are limitations.  Maybe go for a less dynamic style. I see no point in a 70+ year old training in say taekwon do. I know Dirty Dog will disagree with me but what´s the point if you can´t do the dynamic kicks in the art which is what taekwon do is known for. I saw a guy trying to kick in karate who was just not up to it. It looked like he was trying to kick a Pigmy  (the instructors words) felt sorry for the old boy.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> It looked like he was trying to kick a Pigmy (the instructors words) felt sorry for the old boy.


This is me all day. Nothing beats a sneaky low kick to the legs.  Knot that muscle right up.  Do it correctly and the person will never see it.  Works great as a short range techniques.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> This is me all day. Nothing beats a sneaky low kick to the legs.  Knot that muscle right up.  Do it correctly and the person will never see it.  Works great as a short range techniques.


i read that bruce lee never used high kicks in a real fight.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2022)

BJJ (and occasionally Muay Thai) instructor here. I'm 6 years younger than you, but I'm on track to still be active on the mats when I get to your age.

Take time to warm up thoroughly before class. Not stretching, movements to get the blood flowing and your muscles physically warm,
Immediately after class (while you are still warm) is the best time to do some stretching and work on flexibility.
Never stretch so that it hurts. Just go to the point where you feel resistance, then hang out and breathe until you can relax into the stretch a little further.
Tap early and tap often
Don't be embarrassed to take extra breaks during class if you need them. You want to push out of your comfort zone, but you don't want to injure yourself or have a heart attack.
If you do have end up with some sort of mild injury (like a pulled muscle) talk to your instructor about the possibility of showing up and doing just those exercises you can do safely or doing modifications rather than skipping class entirely. Don't just ignore the injury and make it worse. At our age, those heal a lot more slowly than they used to.
Don't worry about "winning" or "losing" when you roll (i.e. free-grapple) in BJJ. Just try to relax, keep moving, and remember the techniques you've been shown. If you can choose sparring partners who like to "flow roll" it will help you adapt to the environment.
You'll likely have extreme muscle soreness (and possibly achey joints) for the first few weeks. This is normal, even for younger folks. I recommend hot baths, massage, ice, healthy diet, and yoga to help manage this. I also recommend training 2-3 days per week in the beginning. If you do less than 2 days your body won't make the adaptations you need. If you do more than 3 days at the beginning then you'll probably overload your recovery capacity.
Focus on technique. You don't want to be trying to beat the 20 year olds on pure athleticism.
Consistency is king. You are much better showing up every week and getting in some technical reps than throwing yourself in 100% right away, injuring yourself, then being out for a month.
Cardio will probably be the toughest thing for you in the beginning. If you try both Muay Thai and BJJ, you'll likely find that they hit your cardio differently so that you can be conditioned for one but not the other. The more you can relax, the longer you will be able to go.
Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Mar 9, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hello all:  I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai and BJJ.  There is a good place right here in my town.  TBH I'm a little fearful to start,  I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.  I went to the school to check it out and will most likely be the oldest guy there.  A few of the Muay Thai people there are not in as good of shape as I am so I think I can probably keep up somewhat while I build conditioning and endurance.  Not sure about the BJJ folks.  Am I crazy to start at such an advanced age and do y'all have any advice for me?  Thx


 
BJJ will usually hurt you more than Muay Thai.  At your age, BJJ will hurt your back first, esp. lower back (not including submissions & injuries b/c you didn't tap early).  Muay Thai, then it'll be more cardio and pain to injury on the ankles, knees, etc.  Don't be shy about wearing a brace for the back, ankles & kness right away.... later, shoulders, elbows....

It also depends on the gym and how hard they go. Most old guys don't last long when they start out if they try to keep up with the rest of the class. I bet many people here can't do the full BJJ warmup exercises w/o taking a rest. Nothing wrong with that, just take it slow.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> i read that bruce lee never used high kicks in a real fight.


It can be dangerous.  I have doubts that he used that lower leg kick that JKD often shows.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> It can be dangerous.  I have doubts that he used that lower leg kick that JKD often shows.


what kick exactly?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> what kick exactly?


The flick kick to the shin that I often see Jkd practitioners use.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> The flick kick to the shin that I often see Jkd practitioners use.


The low reverse side kick to the knee joint is a very powerful kick.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Mar 9, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'll suggest that at your age, fighting may not be your thing. You may still be able to develop/polish/enhance your MA skill, but you have already lost that window for testing (in the ring, or on the mat).


Understood.  I am not intending to compete other than sparring and rolling at the Academy


----------



## RacecityUSA (Mar 9, 2022)

Damien said:


> I say go for it! It's never too late to start learning. Martial arts are great fun and good for improving mobility and fitness.
> 
> Just go at your pace, listen to your body and start cautiously. You'll soon learn what you can and can't do. If you've got any injuries, long term aggravations etc. let your coach know right up front. A good coach will listen and adapt for you.
> 
> ...


I talked to my Dr. about it last physical and he said he didn't see a problem as long as I was smart about it.  Being smart about pretty much anything is typically my biggest challenge.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Mar 9, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> BJJ (and occasionally Muay Thai) instructor here. I'm 6 years younger than you, but I'm on track to still be active on the mats when I get to your age.
> 
> Take time to warm up thoroughly before class. Not stretching, movements to get the blood flowing and your muscles physically warm,
> Immediately after class (while you are still warm) is the best time to do some stretching and work on flexibility.
> ...


Great post and tips.  Thank you.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Mar 9, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> BJJ will usually hurt you more than Muay Thai.  At your age, BJJ will hurt your back first, esp. lower back (not including submissions & injuries b/c you didn't tap early).  Muay Thai, then it'll be more cardio and pain to injury on the ankles, knees, etc.  Don't be shy about wearing a brace for the back, ankles & kness right away.... later, shoulders, elbows....
> 
> It also depends on the gym and how hard they go. Most old guys don't last long when they start out if they try to keep up with the rest of the class. I bet many people here can't do the full BJJ warmup exercises w/o taking a rest. Nothing wrong with that, just take it slow.


Ya I'm so inexperienced I don't even know what the warmup exercises are for BJJ.  Got to start somewhere right?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The low reverse side kick to the knee joint is a very powerful kick.


Not that one.  This one is done from the lead leg.  You are thinking of a different kick.


----------



## Damien (Mar 9, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> I talked to my Dr. about it last physical and he said he didn't see a problem as long as I was smart about it.  Being smart about pretty much anything is typically my biggest challenge.


Haha! Well there's a first time for everything right?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Not that one.  This one is done from the lead leg.  You are thinking of a different kick.


Leading leg can be the low side kick. Back leg can be the reverse side kick.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Leading leg can be the low side kick. Back leg can be the reverse side kick.


still not the same kick lol  I'm looking for a video of it now


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> still not the same kick lol  I'm looking for a video of it now


I'm talking about the reverse side kick at 2.52, 2.54, and 2.56.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> still not the same kick lol  I'm looking for a video of it now







This is the low kick that I'm referring to that lands on the lower legs. @ 0:32


----------



## drop bear (Mar 9, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> i read that bruce lee never used high kicks in a real fight.



He only fought 1 guy.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 9, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> I talked to my Dr. about it last physical and he said he didn't see a problem as long as I was smart about it.  Being smart about pretty much anything is typically my biggest challenge.



Don't go after people. If you are strong and you get real competitive early on. Quite often they will jack up the pace and you will get hurt.

Roll to explore the dynamic.

Don't throw elbows.

If the school is any good. You should suck at jujitsu for a very long time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> i read that bruce lee never used high kicks in a real fight.


What real fights?


----------



## jayoliver00 (Mar 10, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> Ya I'm so inexperienced I don't even know what the warmup exercises are for BJJ.  Got to start somewhere right?



It's going to be exhausting since you're not used to it and the next day, will be a lot of soreness & prob. some joint pain. The key is to accept that you're much older than the average 20-30 year olds there and go easy; taking lots of breaks. I know I couldn't handle the Muay Thai warmup when I first started; w/o taking breaks while everyone else kept going. I remember these 2 girls (at higher levels) smirking at me as they ran by.  I made sure to KO them 2 years later, just kidding. I was much younger than you also & had a TKD background & about 4 months of BJJ off/on.


----------



## Damien (Mar 10, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> I made sure to KO them 2 years later, just kidding



Kidding that you KO'd them, or that it was 2 years later? 🤣


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2022)

OP. when you drill. Do submissions slower than you think they should be.

If the guy doesn't tap. Don't just try to put a heap of juice in to it.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Mar 13, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've wrapped black belts around more than one person older than you. I think the oldest was 76 at the time.
> A friend who runs a dive shop in Cancun certified a guy at 78, He had to teach him how to swim first.


Thank you for this inspiring reply


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Mar 15, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hello all:  I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai and BJJ.  There is a good place right here in my town.  TBH I'm a little fearful to start,  I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.  I went to the school to check it out and will most likely be the oldest guy there.  A few of the Muay Thai people there are not in as good of shape as I am so I think I can probably keep up somewhat while I build conditioning and endurance.  Not sure about the BJJ folks.  Am I crazy to start at such an advanced age and do y'all have any advice for me?  Thx


Sure your crazy but do it anyway. I've been doing American  Kenpo for fifty years and it keeps me limber as a 30 year old. But, I started at age 26. It will be harder for you, but just take it slow and you probably can do it. The two arts you picked are very effective for self defense, but rough. My art is American Kenpo. In my younger days, I had to defend myself several times and Kenpo worked great. 
Now if you like wrestling on  the ground, then Jujitsu is for you. Just remember, in the streets if you're fighting on the ground, another guy and come up and stomp you good!
I teach many ways to get off the ground every quickly. You do not want to be on the ground  in a real situation. I teach many  ways to  get  off the ground quickly. If  it were me, I would just learn the joint locks of ground  fighting and learn how to get  up quickly from the ground.Now
    Now Muay Thai is another art that is also very taxing but effective. I would try each one and then stick to only one and give your all to  it. Don't try to learn both of them at the same time. I personally would pick Muay Thai from the both. Both of these arts will exert your body big time! If there is an American Kenpo in your town, you might consider that one. I don't do or teach their  forms anymore, just the real self defense techniques.
Good Luck!
Sifu
Puyallup, WA


----------



## Raven's ron (Mar 19, 2022)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hello all:  I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai and BJJ.  There is a good place right here in my town.  TBH I'm a little fearful to start,  I'm decently strong as lift fairly heavy multiple time per week and also know that I need to work to improve flexibility and figure the training will help with that.  I went to the school to check it out and will most likely be the oldest guy there.  A few of the Muay Thai people there are not in as good of shape as I am so I think I can probably keep up somewhat while I build conditioning and endurance.  Not sure about the BJJ folks.  Am I crazy to start at such an advanced age and do y'all have any advice for me?  Thx


I was practicing at your age, stopped for reasons unrelated to age.  Yes, if you maintain physical fitness in general there's no reason you can't train in any art, even spar vigorously with youngsters.


----------



## Hyoho (Mar 19, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'll suggest that at your age, fighting may not be your thing. You may still be able to develop/polish/enhance your MA skill, but you have already lost that window for testing (in the ring, or on the mat).


A very famous Japanese sword master once told me, "Love your way, if you don't love it?, don't do it". You should not discourage anyone from the arts. Providing he can do what he wants within his limitations. Providing he can find a good teacher to that wants help him? All well and good. It's time we lost this stupid Western idea that MA is all for attack or defending yourself. Nobody kills anybody anymore. It's cultural social activity!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 19, 2022)

Hyoho said:


> Nobody kills anybody anymore. It's cultural social activity!





RacecityUSA said:


> I'm 63 years old and considering starting Muay Thai ...


I could be wrong. But I have never heard anybody who trains Muay Thai for the purpose of "cultural social activity".

I don't think one can spar MT by using point system rule. I also don't know any MT training that does not include sparring.


----------



## Hyoho (Mar 20, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I could be wrong. But I have never heard anybody who trains Muay Thai for the purpose of "cultural social activity".
> 
> I don't think one can spar MT by using point system rule. I also don't know any MT training that does not include sparring.


Well he needs to give things a try to gauge his capability. If not this then something else.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Apr 2, 2022)

Damien said:


> Kidding that you KO'd them, or that it was 2 years later? 🤣



haha, I've only KO'ed 2 women in the last 20+ years and only made 5 cry (and none of them were those 2).  But of those 5, two were the ones KO'ed and then cried (so not 7).


----------



## AIKIKENJITSU (Apr 3, 2022)

Muay Thai is hard core for a beginning 63 year old. But I say do it and if you don't like it, then stop and try another martial art.
Sifu


----------



## Olde Phart (Jun 28, 2022)

"I'm 63 years old and considering starting . . ."

Lots of great advice in this thread.  The chief one is starting with the doctor just to make sure.  MA is not much of a spectator sport and you will be stressing your heart a bit in the process.  The question about age is one that hints at the idea you're aiming at becoming the next Bruce Lee.  At 63, it's probably not gonna happen.  But, at 63, you can get yourself in great shape in the next few years.  I started at 64 and made black belt at 67.  You feel like an idiot going thru the paces with kids and teens during the white belt phase, but you gotta keep going.  My dojang also teaches BJJ and I avoided it because my health (breathing) couldn't handle it.  However, now that I'm a black belt, it's like starting all over again because the training is much more intense and (surprise, surprise) we are being taught BJJ stuff!  Can't avoid it!  My doctor says I gotta keep it up because it's keeping me healthy.  B/P is like a young person, Diabetes 2 under control, weight under control.  Enjoy yourself!


----------

